# Miracle Grow Spaghnum Moss.......is it Ok?



## ramantis (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello everyone- Fixing to redo/clean all my mantis cages, and have been

using a non-toxic soil from Petco as substrate. It holds moisture Ok, but

not for very long. So, have heard many times on this forum that

spaghnum moss holds moisture very well........but, the only stuff I can

find comes in small bags from Miracle Grow. It is mixed with fertilizer, and

several other chemicals. Probably a dumb question, but has anyone ever

used this stuff without the mantids dropping dead? Thanks!

Ron


----------



## Asa (Jul 28, 2007)

I wouldn't try it if it is mixed up in a lot of stuff.

you can get some here at

www.mantisplace.com


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

Don';t use that. Go to Home Depot or Lowe's and buy the plain stuff that they sell as Orchid Moss.


----------



## pizzuti (Aug 8, 2007)

crushed dead leaves, grass clippings or little bits of wood hold moisture pretty well if you're having a hard time finding non-treated stuff at pet stores. Or you could just use plain sand or gravel, but put a live spider plant in as a humidifier.


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 9, 2007)

Ron,

Sphagnum moss is harvested in my area, and it is a big difference in quality when bought from a harvester. I have bought over the internet, hardware stores, Orchid societies, and the fresh harvested moss is WAY better. 1 gallon is $1.99 which is cheaper than the hardware stores.

Check mantisplace.com for the moss.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta


----------

